# ETA 2801 vs. 2824



## cholack

Hi Laco fans, 

Other than the obvious hand-winding vs. automatic debate are there any differences between the ETA 2801 and ETA 2824 that Laco offers? Specifically what are your experiences with their respective 1) accuracy, 2) reserve power, 3) durability and 4) ease of servicing at your local watch maker? 

Thanks for your input!


----------



## cromddr

in fact, a 2801 is a 2824 without rotor and date.


----------



## StufflerMike

cholack said:


> Hi Laco fans,
> 
> Other than the obvious hand-winding vs. automatic debate are there any differences between the ETA 2801 and ETA 2824 that Laco offers? Specifically what are your experiences with their respective 1) accuracy, 2) reserve power, 3) durability and 4) ease of servicing at your local watch maker?
> 
> Thanks for your input!


You should note that they have the same pedigree. 1) to 4) are absolutely comparable.

Pedigree

2801: manual wind, 28.800 b/h, 11.5'''lines
2804: manual wind, date
2824-1: automatic, date
2824-2: automatic, date
2826-2: automatic, big date
2826: automatic, date, 36000 b/h
2832: automatic, day, date, 36000 b/h
2834: automatic, day at 12h, date, 13'''lines
2828, 2836: automatic, day, date

More interesting are the different materials used in the movements and the performance resulting out of that:

Standard and Elabore:
Mainspring - Nivaflex NO
Shock protection - Etachocs
Pallet stones - Polyrubies, Epilame-coated
Balance - Nickel gilt
Balance staff - Epilame coated
Collet - Nivatronic
Hairspring - Nivarox 2
Hairspring heat treatment - Etastable

Top and Chronometre:
Mainspring - NivaflexNM
Shock protection - Incabloc
Pallet stones - Red rubies, Epilame-coated
Balance - Glucydur gilt
Balance staff - Epilame coated
Collet - Nivatronic
Hairspring - Anachron
Hairspring heat treatment - Etastable

The performance differences are the big differences between the various grades: ("The limit values are subject to interpretation: 95% of the pieces delivered in a lot must be within the specified limits.")

Standard:
2 positions (CH, 6H)
daily rate: +/-12 sec/day
Maximum positional variation: 30 sec
Isochronism (between 0 and 24 hours): +/- 20 sec

Elabore:
3 positions (CH, 6H, 9H)
daily rate: +/-7 sec/day
Maximum positional variation: 20 sec
Isochronism (between 0 and 24 hours): +/- 15 sec

Top:
5 positions (CH, FH, 6H, 9H, 3H)
daily rate: +/-4 sec/day
Maximum positional variation: 15 sec
Isochronism (between 0 and 24 hours): +/- 10 sec

Chronometre:
As per COSC specifications, which as far as most owners will notice, isn't much different from Top grade.

However: If there is a 2801 offered for a Flieger I'd always pull the trigger on that one simply because the predecessors have benn hw too.


----------



## Andy the Squirrel

My 42mm Laco 2824-2 runs about +12 seconds a day. It also has the date mechanism even though this watch doesn't have a date, I wonder if there is a date wheel hidden under the dial? I think I should have gone for 2801, the crown on this watch is really easy to wind.


----------



## Uwe W.

Andy the Squirrel said:


> My 42mm Laco 2824-2 runs about +12 seconds a day.


Wow, that really looks good! You guys with the 42s are making life extra hard for those of us waiting on the 45s. I'll bet that letting a watchmaker regulate your movement will cut that daily variance in half. I've always had pretty good success letting my watchmaker fine-tune my movements.


----------



## Janne

I have watches with both movements, plus the "Special" Laco made for our WUS LE.

Approx same accurancy, feel, etc etc.
Good stuff, for a very competitive price!


----------



## cholack

Thanks for response on this thread. I have set my mind on the 2801; I mean the beautiful crown should be touched on a daily basis and it's more historic.

Crud, now I have to decide between a 42 vs 45


----------



## Janne

The 42mm is hugely more wearable, unless you love oversized watches, or is a "Big Boy" !


----------



## cholack

Janne said:


> The 42mm is hugely more wearable, unless you love oversized watches, or is a "Big Boy" !


I would agree, but I'm used to my PAM. I am, however, aware that these Flieger watches do seem to fit a bit larger due to the large portion of dial and sapphire Xtal vs. the case.


----------



## mebiuspower

What grade of movement does Laco use? Anybody know?


----------



## cholack

mebiuspower said:


> What grade of movement does Laco use? Anybody know?


They use standard grade movements. No upgrade is available for top or chronometer movements


----------

